# Sommerfield Tools Router System



## James Mitchell (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone have comments, pro or con on the Sommerfeld Tools router table system?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi James, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum James.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Like everyone else - welcome; now for your answer. Good equipment but, way, way overpriced for my wallet.

Best Wishes - Baker


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, James.

I have moved your question to a more appropriate section of the forum.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard....


----------



## oldcowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

Have it and love it. Been using this setup for two years and it helps me do a good job.


----------



## Bigjet747 (Mar 9, 2011)

Love my Sommerfeld table, large stable well built. Great support when I have called Marc. Very happy Sommerfeld service and goods.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi James. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. 

I don't have any Sommerfield products, but have heard nothing but good reports about them. And as Erwin stated, Marc has provided great support for people with questions and problems.


----------



## Billedis (Apr 25, 2010)

*Sommerfeld Table*

James, I have had mine for 4 years now and it is a great table. I will attempt to attach a photo of a set of cabinets I made for my wife's sewing room. These are 3 32" x 8' cabinets that were set in a closet. Bill


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

Bedis said:


> James, I have had mine for 4 years now and it is a great table. I will attempt to attach a photo of a set of cabinets I made for my wife's sewing room. These are 3 32" x 8' cabinets that were set in a closet. Bill


very nice


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bill, nice job.


----------



## ed from eagan (Dec 24, 2011)

I've had my Sommerfeld Router Table system since April and LOVE it! It solved every problem I had with previous router's, tables, fences and bits. Mark Sommerfeld designed his system from the ground up to address what I believe to be flaws in other systems. I showed a friend of mine (who owns a log furniture business) how to make a raised panel door he bought the Sommerfeld system. I have cut my time to make cabinet boxes in half and panel doors by at least 75%. My overall quality has increased at the same time.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bedis said:


> James, I have had mine for 4 years now and it is a great table. I will attempt to attach a photo of a set of cabinets I made for my wife's sewing room. These are 3 32" x 8' cabinets that were set in a closet. Bill


Bill those look incredible . I love the idea of having drawers built into the wall like that , very impressive


----------



## Bigjet747 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have Marc Sommerfeld table Triton router and a ton of his other cabinet making tools and love them. Marc is very help full..


----------



## Billedis (Apr 25, 2010)

I have used the Sommerfeld table for about 5 years now and am completely satisfied with it. I have used it to make some cabinets that are 8' tall and 32 to 36" wide. 

The whole system is as easy to use as the videos. The dust collection with an open table leaves a bit to be desired, but one of these days I will get around to building an enclosed table. Also I wish one of the fence sides was adjustable to make jointing easier on the table. You can use shims, but I have purchased some HDPE to make my own out feed plates to help in that regard. 

Bill


----------



## Woodrocket (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't know about the router table system, but let me weigh-in on their customer service. A couple of years ago, I bought a bit set from them at the WWS while they were still participating in the circuit. On a Sunday several weeks later I was using the set and having problems. I figured what the hell and called their customer service line. Marc himself answered and walked me through the solution (my stupidity). When the owner of the company himself answers the customer service technical line on a Sunday, I am WAY IMPRESSED. Like their tools and like their Company. I would have invested in their router table system, but I already have 2 Woodpeckers and one Veritas router tables.


----------



## Goldenhammer4 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm also in the market for router table set up I've done extensive research on all the products watcher Marc sommerfeld s YouTube videos over and over I think he is hands on the real deal never edited out dropping tools and panels but routs like a champ. I personally am leaning towards his set up


----------

